# Captions Needed



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

How the mighty have fallen - reduced to drinking Lavazza


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

"explain to me again how you made this Civet coffee yourself darling"


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

"I believe this is what the common people drink on trains and such darling"

"Trains? Filthy things, full of commoners"


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

"It's not great.... but it's not the most vile thing to pass my lips"


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 22381


Now, we simply must remember not to leave Nancy behind when we leave this time David


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Sam, I wonder if Jeremy Corbyn drinks instant ?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> How the mighty have fallen - reduced to drinking Lavazza
> 
> View attachment 22381


Missing him already.....not.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> How the mighty have fallen - reduced to drinking Lavazza
> 
> View attachment 22381


Ex-PM's wife develops rictus smile after drinking Lavazza.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> How the mighty have fallen - reduced to drinking Lavazza
> 
> View attachment 22381


Sam's death stare bodes ill for Dave.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 22381


David "have you seen Corbyn in the papers darling, he looks like a piss soaked beggar"

Sam "the fool cant even book a seat on a train and he wants us to let him run the country"


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 22381


David - are you seriously going surfing

Samantha - on the outside I am smiling, inside I want to rip your you stupid head off, of course I am going surfing, now where's the laptop?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> How the mighty have fallen - reduced to drinking Lavazza
> 
> View attachment 22381


Go on Sam, see if you can drink it in one like me.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> How the mighty have fallen - reduced to drinking Lavazza
> 
> View attachment 22381


David, darling, I'd far rather be drinking Prosecco in Amalfi than this Lavazza in Polzeath.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 22381


I really don't know why you won't let George come with us on holiday darling.....


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

Sam - It really leaves a bitter taste

Dave - I know, but how's the coffee?


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> How the mighty have fallen - reduced to drinking Lavazza
> 
> View attachment 22381


yah, we totally use paper cups now, because Mugs remind Dave didums of his brexit campaign


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> How the mighty have fallen - reduced to drinking Lavazza
> 
> View attachment 22381


Holding this foul smelling abomination in my hands takes me back to my Oxford initiation ceremony with that pigs head.

At least I don't have to stick my diddler in it.....although it tastes like someone already has!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

The Systemic Kid said:


> How the mighty have fallen - reduced to drinking Lavazza
> 
> View attachment 22381


Good heavens Sam this god awful coffee is worse than ever. It tastes like fly blown sewage water with dollop of rat poison stirred in for good measure!

I don't think I can finish all of mine....you haven't even touched yours.......why are you smiling like that?


----------



## Jedi oh (Mar 17, 2015)

Stop looking at me like that you t%#$. Seriously stop it!

And where on earth did you get this coffee?! For crying out loud.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

One can only infer from the hands gestures we've been getting from the locals that Lavazza is made from 3 beans, like that Gareth Hunt fellow used to advertise.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

"Like totes this wetsuit is great for seal clubbing..... In fact I've had it on 24 -7 since dave squealed about his piggy hobby"


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

"I don't understand why the plebs decided to leave Europe. I guess they mustn't know about this excellent Italian coffee we'll miss out on"


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> View attachment 22381


Samantha : I don't know whether to spit or swallow

David : Sa-mantha !


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Smile nicely dear, the peasants might think we're poor and leave us alone..


----------

